# Utopia 8 point



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Headed to the lease in Utopia last Thursday evening hoping we would have better luck, and the acorns would be dead. Well there are still acorns - though they look to be going bad. Deer still weren't coming to feeders like usual, but this 8 point did come in for a bite to eat. He was probably worn out from "chasing tail" - he was swole up and had that 'rut stink' to him. Was fortunate to have my good buddy Brad in the tree with me. We were totally PUMPED when the arrow hit its mark from 17 yards. He ran maybe 70 yards, and part of one of his lungs were hanging out of the entry hole. The rage did it's job. This is the best buck I have taken so far.


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

AWESOME BUCK WITH GUN OR BOW ,CONGRATS !!!!!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice buck!!! Congrats


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wow, he's a nice one congrats.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Talk about getting robbed- he knocked the bow out of my hand so he could get the shot- what a buddy!

So


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG....nice buck......


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Overboard*

Overboard - well i wasn't going to say anything....but if you would have shot at the 8 point - it would be running around with a limp like the spike you nicked in the foot.LOL

dont worry that spike will give you another chance - I doubt he is very scared of that HighCountry...


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

i see you picked the pic without the dog having his nose in the deers rear end....LOL


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats, Nice Buck!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice buck for Utopia...congratulations.

TH


----------



## bayoudj (Jun 16, 2006)

A big congratulations to you Greg my friend. Great buck . See ya on the Bayou.


----------

